# What are you making?



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread is for things that you are making. Crafts to new corrals to whatever. Remember we have a canning thread but, everything else can go here. 

I've been making shopping totes.





Trivets.




Kute Kitten's quilt for high school graduation if 8 years. The top is done and everything is ready now for me to match the thread so I can do the final sewing.




Kute Kitten's vest.




Peanut's poncho.





I'm currently working on a baby quilt for the great nephew's baby. I also have material for another poncho for Peanut.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've gotta weld up a hay feeder.  The bulls have messed it up pretty bad.  If I get time this summer, I plan to build one from 2" heavy duty pipe.  Son in law can get used tracks from tractors, and I plan to use that around the bottom.  I also need to put the tracks on my Bobcat.  It's beginning to get a bit muddy here, and the worst is still to come.  WHY is it that when I get ready to start calving, that it gets muddy and storm after storm comes along?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 6, 2009)

Because calving and mud go hand in hand. It's just a fact of life. If it were dry at calving time we'd be complaining about a drought.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's the baby quilt top that I made for the great great niece or nephew coming this fall.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 6, 2009)

That's cute Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 8, 2009)

Made a book marker this morning.





Kute Kitten, Peanut, DH and I made this, this afternoon.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool book marker!

Did the girls get inside and throw snowballs at you?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 8, 2009)

No, when we finished it there were cold feet so we came in to warm up. It was also time to start supper.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW, I haven't seen a real snow fort in years!!
We just haven't had the right kind or enough snow when there were kids around for that.

I do fondly recall a sculpture of a snow cow out front when DD#2 was in her sculpting era.

This year it has been more ice/sleet than snow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 8, 2009)

They built a snow fort earlier this winter but, it was so cold they didn't get to play in it much. This one will be frozen good with the drop in temps later this week but, come weekend it will be in big trouble again, if the weather men are right.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

i just love that snow fort that yall built.i dont blame the girls for not wanting to play in it.i bet they had lots of fun building it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i just love that snow fort that yall built.i dont blame the girls for not wanting to play in it.i bet they had lots of fun building it.


Oh yeah, we had lots of fun building it. I was the block maker and for a while I even placed them. Until Kute Kitten and Peanut finished the round corner pieces then Kute Kitten placed and Peanut started "cementing". After DH finished milking he came out and help Kute Kitten place them and pushed snow up into a pile for me to make into blocks. 

Kute Kitten has a friend getting off the bus with her tonight and I'm sure they will end up out there for the half hour or so her friend will be here. Her Mom works today and wouldn't be able to get home in time to be there where she got off the bus. We live in the same neighborhood so I told her anytime she needed it would be fine.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh  me sounds like those 2 are gonna have a blast after school.an they will be tired tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

I started Peanut's quilt tonight! Here is the first square.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 9, 2009)

You know darm well I would like that one!

Do you need more frog fabric?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 9, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> You know darm well I would like that one!
> 
> Do you need more frog fabric?


Yes, I did!

No, I have enough, thank you. Put your's to use on a quilt.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 9, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Put your's to use on a quilt.


There you go again, using them words I don't understand!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Peanut's other poncho. I altered the pattern a little and made it more rounded and a little wider than the other one.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats a cute puncho.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 13, 2009)

Kute Kitten's quilt is finished!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 13, 2009)

now you wait 8yrs to give it to her.its a pretty quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now you wait 8yrs to give it to her.its a pretty quilt.


Yes. We still have a wooden box to make to put it in.

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahhh her hope chest that you will fill up for her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ahhh her hope chest that you will fill up for her.


No, not that big. Just something for the quilt and the pics and notes I did along the way. A quilt box.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 13, 2009)

kool


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 13, 2009)

The baby quilt for the great nephew's baby that is due in September.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 14, 2009)

now thats a cute quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 14, 2009)

They both look real nice Kitty!

I should try making one someday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> They both look real nice Kitty!
> 
> I should try making one someday!


Thank you.

I bet you could make some nice ones. Maybe some baby quilts would be a good place to start.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 14, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Baby quilts?"
Do you have to bottle feed them?  
How do you band baby boy quilts?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're funny!

They are quilts to use with babies as you well know. Quit procrastinating and get going!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 14, 2009)

dont know kitty.she may have an idea.start banding baby boys at birth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

A pin cushion.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 29, 2009)

thats a nice pin cushion.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 29, 2009)

That's cute and a good idea!  


Seems like all I ever make around here, is a bigger manure pile, maybe I should post a picture of it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you. 

I found the basket yesterday at a second hand store for 29 cents. I used sand and polyster fiberfil to stuff the cushion.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 29, 2009)

You made that just this morning! It's very pretty in the basket!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

OH you just gave me a thought for a shower favor, Kitty!  I'm thinking tiny basket pin cushions would be a nice baby shower favor if they were in pink and blue with a ribbon.

thanks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> OH you just gave me a thought for a shower favor, Kitty!  I'm thinking tiny basket pin cushions would be a nice baby shower favor if they were in pink and blue with a ribbon.
> 
> thanks!


Sounds like a good idea to me! They were making them at BYChickens except glueing the cushion part into lids. I thought the basket would be neat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Our calf hutches and pens got full. So I rounded up what we had that I could use to make temp housing for more. Here's the result.





I used chicken wire under the tarp to help support it and to keep the calves from chewing on it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

thats a nice looking pen setup.the calves look so content in their pens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

They were happy to get out of the back barn and into the sunshine!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

i know thats right.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks good Kitty!
Nothing better than seeing a calf in the sunshine!


I think the used to be dairy down the road is getting ready for an auction. He has a whole mess of calf hutches out in the field with misc equipment. What do them things usually go for?
They are the bigger round ones.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Looks good Kitty!
> Nothing better than seeing a calf in the sunshine!
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue what they bring at auction.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the things this place is really lacking, is places for my calves to get out of the weather. There is an open pen they can come into, a couple of spots along the feed bunk and the trees, but I would really love to have more for them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

8yrs ago more or less i bought 3 poly dome hutches an gave i think it was either $125 or $150ea.an they came with all the buckets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

If you mean the big ones made for multiple calves I just found one from Roth Manufacturing for $730. Individual ones for $330.

_Have you ever considered building calf sized leanto shelters?_


----------



## Thewife (Apr 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If you mean the big ones made for multiple calves I just found one from Roth Manufacturing for $730. Individual ones for $330.
> 
> _Have you ever considered building calf sized leanto shelters?_


I've come up with all sorts of ideas of shelters I could build. I get stuck on the where and ease of cleaning!
I have been slowly filling in one area that floods out in the heavy rains, I think a few of them calf hutches would work good there, if I ever get it done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shelter part of our calf pens is a leanto. Without the pen part, one could lift it up to move it to clean. Just put eye hooks in the top to hook chains into and build them sized for your tractor. I would also make sure you have a good frame work.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

the hutches that i have are single calf polydome round hutches.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

Baby quilt.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 16, 2009)

thats a cute baby quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats a cute baby quilt.


Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 16, 2009)

So thats a quilt?
I was wondering what you were talking about! 

That is really cute Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> So thats a quilt?
> I was wondering what you were talking about!
> 
> That is really cute Kitty!




Thank you.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty, Mom.

What are you making now?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Since this thread is about what people are making, I'll say what I'm making.

I'm TRYING to start quilting and I'm also making a vermiculture bucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

Quilting is very addicting. You say trying. Are you having trouble?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Quilting is very addicting. You say trying. Are you having trouble?


Just trouble finding time and materials.  I want to use only stuff around the house, like old clothing and bedsheets, etc.  The only thing I'll need to buy is quilt batting.

How long does it usually take you to make a quilt, Kitty?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

It really depends on the size and pattern. As well as what else I have going on.

The advice I had given to me is if you want the quilt to be something that you pass down from one generation to the next to use only 100% cotton. The polyester blends will break down. That includes you thread and batting.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!

Where do you get your fabrics?  How do you plan how you will make the design?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

There are books and magazines with designs. Try your local library. But, you can make up your own too. The mag. I just picked up has AllPeopleQuilt.com for their web-site. I briefly looked there and you may want to check it out too.

For fabric, I love Wal-mart. Although the Hancock Fabric in town has been running alot of good sales and while they do that I visit them a great deal too. 

Here is a Permissions Slip I saw in a mag and love.

*PERMISSION SLIP*

I AM A QUILTER. As such,
I have permission to:

Change the color, size, and shape of any quilt pattern I make.

Substitute my favorite blocks, fabrics, or quilting techniques.

Add/subtract apliques or other embellishments.

Forget about making a quilt as it originally appeared and feel free to make it my own!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

Great tips!  Thanks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 18, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Great tips!  Thanks!


You're welcome.

If you get stuck feel free to ask. I'm a newbie at quilting too but, will help if I can.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

Quilt square #164 on Peanut's quilt done! That's the last square! Now I have the hand embroidery, dog ear clippings, sewing it together the batting, backing, tying, binding left to do. While I may get some time to work on it between now and late fall the bulk will probably be next winter's work.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Quilt square #164 on Peanut's quilt done! That's the last square! Now I have the hand embroidery, dog ear clippings, sewing it together the batting, backing, tying, binding left to do. While I may get some time to work on it between now and late fall the bulk will probably be next winter's work.


Quilting sounds like way too much work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you ever get the fabric to finish the baby quilt?


----------



## Thewife (Apr 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edited to say. Shoot it didn't work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What didn't work? Are you trying to get me to say quilting is to much like work so you can get out of the baby quilt? No way! Get it done already! Soon I will be finishing the lap quilt I'm working on. My biggest hang up will be someone didn't think about matching the binding thread again.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm supposed to use matching thread too?
I'm old and blind! I just use what ever thread is already in the needle! Then I just gotta hope some one will come along and put new thread in when I run out!

I will have to get the boy to figure out how to do what didn't work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use white thread for sewing the squares and whatnot together but, if it's going to show it should match the fabric. A real blue fabric (the one I used around the last baby quilt) and white fabric....I just don't know.


----------



## chook pen jen (Apr 24, 2009)

Farmer Kitty I stand in awe of your talent and versatillity, but mostly I want to know how do you make time, you must be soooo organised


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

chook pen jen said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty I stand in awe of your talent and versatillity, but mostly I want to know how do you make time, you must be soooo organised


Well, I try to be but, the rest of this family isn't so the house is usually a mess. During the winter things are slow as we get subzero temps, snow,etc. The quilts will have to be put away, for the most part, soon as fieldwork time is here. Of course, then it's also garden time--if you can't figure out the crafting/quilting time don't look at the "What are you canning/Freezing right now?" thread! That's the tricky stuff!


----------



## chook pen jen (Apr 24, 2009)

Where is the, what are you canning and freezing thread.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

chook pen jen said:
			
		

> Where is the, what are you canning and freezing thread.


 I told you not to look. I didn't say to ask where it is!  It's in the recipe section. Is it canning/freezing time by you. I know your seasons are opposite of ours which would mean it should be early fall there, right?

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=78


----------



## chook pen jen (Apr 24, 2009)

Our seasons are opposite to yours, but because its so hot and dry in the summer ,most things that are not watered dont grow much in summer, and since we moved a few years back we havent had water to the garden,  no vegies. Next year I am hopefull,we will get a garden in. I do make plum jam and syrup also pickles. Look at the background in the pics I posted on my intro thread, you can see how dead everything is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

chook pen jen said:
			
		

> Our seasons are opposite to yours, but because its so hot and dry in the summer ,most things that are not watered dont grow much in summer, and since we moved a few years back we havent had water to the garden,  no vegies. Next year I am hopefull,we will get a garden in. I do make plum jam and syrup also pickles. Look at the background in the pics I posted on my intro thread, you can see how dead everything is.


I knew that you were in a drought there. I hope this year things start improving.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 30, 2009)

I've painted my living room. There are a couple archways between rooms and trims that I want to paint/stencil. 

Here is the one between the living room and dining room. I finished it this morning. 











The flower pot is a picture that I transferred over and then painted. The ivy and butterflies are stencils.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 30, 2009)

that looks real good kitty.i can tell your putting alot of time an work into it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you. I love to do that kind of stuff so it's not really work to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 1, 2009)

The next painting is done.


----------



## Thewife (May 1, 2009)

Wow Kitty, those are pretty!
When you come over and paint my house, you can paint some of them in my dark dingy hall way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 1, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Wow Kitty, those are pretty!
> When you come over and paint my house, you can paint some of them in my dark dingy hall way!


Thank you


----------



## wynedot55 (May 1, 2009)

love that birdie house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

Chick coop/calf hutch. The piece of plywood with the chick door in it can come off and make a calf door. 
Front.





Side 1





Side 2





Rear with a people door.





Now it needs a run and some chicks.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 3, 2009)

your chick coop looks real good.now your baby roos need to hatch.how meny chicks will it hold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

The coop is 4x8. I'm not sure what the run will end up being. I'm going to move the fence we had for a play area for the girls. They are big enough not to need it anymore.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 3, 2009)

you can keep 32 in that pen setup.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you can keep 32 in that pen setup.


Probably for what I'm wanting it for but, not for a long term setup. Then you should have 3 to 4 square feet per bird.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 3, 2009)

yeah itll only hold emm for 4 or 5 wks.


----------



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

Good job Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 8, 2009)

Here is the lap quilt I've been working on for the great nieces high school graduation. It's finally finished!







Who else is making something? thewife, isn't that baby quilt done yet?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 8, 2009)

thats a pretty lap quilt.thewife is bad about not quilting.like im bad about not getting pics of the cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 8, 2009)

Thank you.

I know. You don't post pics of your cows and she doesn't post any of the quilt.


----------



## m.holloway (May 8, 2009)

good job. Everything looks nice. Guess I need to get a pic of my coop it looks nothing like any coop. Matter of fact I'm going to do that right now!  you do such a nice job  on everything framer kitty!!!!!


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

Quilt looks good Kitty!


Like I said before, I don't have time to make a quilt! My days are spent sitting here all day long hoping that some one is going to come along and post pictures of baby Beefmasters!


----------



## m.holloway (May 8, 2009)

ok did it   See what I mean about it doesn't look like a chick coop. Something is wrong?????? And I hope it is big enough to hold 10 chicks and one rooster. My hubby built this years ago. When we first moved here. We knew nothing about chicks, And I really didn,t know anything till 2 years ago. And now that I'm on this and reading alot about farming. This is not a coop. Country style. If I built like some of these maginzes I think I will cook the chicks. Cause It get very hot. Matter of fact it's 100 outside going by the thing on the wall and 89 inside the house ac broke.  So what do you guys think????????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 8, 2009)

I like it! It's a run with a little coop bit in the middle. With your warmer year round temp, you don't necessarily need a big enclosed coop.


----------



## m.holloway (May 8, 2009)

So you don't think I need to close it in And do you think that 10 chicks and 1 rooster be happy in that???


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

I like that!

Where do they roost?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 8, 2009)

I don't know how big it is but, from the looks they will have time to free range so it probably will be big enough. As for an enclosed space, Is the thing in the middle big enough for them all to get in out of the weather? You could maybe enclose it further around. I like the setup.


----------



## m.holloway (May 9, 2009)

that's the problem,when we first built it I didn't know they roost. I thought they just layed down. I know  But after getting into 4-h and on this group and getting back yard poutry, I see that we done it wrong. And we had only 5 hens and 1 rooster. Now I plan to get 10 hens and 1 rooster. I know that I have to change the pole that I did put in to wood. I used pc pipe and painted it with the sand likepaint. but I don't think that is working well. And the layingbox is not what it should be either. The big problem is asking hubby to change it.   I think it's 8ft around. and at least 7 ft high. So I can walk in there and not have to bend over to clean it or get the eggs.


----------



## m.holloway (May 9, 2009)

hey Farmer Kitty, see that your up. I'm getting ready to feed sara-lu and reba. I have a district end of the year get together at a water park for 4-h. We have one ever year. The kids have a ball. So I'll be gone from 10 till 4. After that my daugther is coming over and we are working on the dress again. At least I won't be chasing the 2 and 4 year old this time. And the record book is done, So that grandkid won't be here either. Just have to stop at 6 to get card game night dinner ready. Belive it or not I finish my chores yesterday. After my freind picked up her daughter, I did the green beans,(blanch and put in freezer bags) and cleaned out that rabbit cage. Still thinking about the outside cage I want hubby to built.   Well better go I see that one more cup of coffe is needed and then the cows should be mooing, I already hear the rooter going!!!!  Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 9, 2009)

The laying box would be just fine, if you enclose it more.

As for roosts, you can go and cut some branches a couple inches around and put in there or use 2x2's.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

I finished the clipart/stenciling over the mirror on the livingroom wall.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

wow that is so pretty.you put alot of work into doing that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Thewife (May 12, 2009)

Looks good Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife (May 13, 2009)

There I kinda did it!
Frogs, spiders, lizards and fish!
It's only pinned, can't decide if I like the blue egde.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 13, 2009)

that quilt top looks good.kitty better nt show peanut or she will want the frogs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

I won't show Peanut. 

I like it. The blue edges look good-I'd keep them.


----------



## Thewife (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I think I know what I am going to do for the nephews kid!
IF I get to it!

Kitty, why not show Peanut? If she likes frogs, give her forgs!
I'm guessing you know why the edge is blue! If I leave it blue, it sure will make life soooo much easier!


Oh, there was a conversation somewhere on BYCows concerning this quilt and pictures of baby beefmasters?
Please note, I posted a picture of the quilt!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

Peanut has something else to keep her happy right now.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 13, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> What is it?


A baby quilt for her DH's grandson.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 13, 2009)

For Peanut?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> For Peanut?


NO. For her DH's Grandson. 

It has frogs on it and you know how Peanut likes frogs.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

all of the cows an calves are hard to see right now.they are staying on the back pasture.but i am going to try to get pics soon.thewife i have cow fever an i cant get rid of it.an i cant buy any cows or a squeeze chute with scales on it.


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> all of the cows an calves are hard to see right now.they are staying on the back pasture.but i am going to try to get pics soon.thewife i have cow fever an i cant get rid of it.an i cant buy any cows or a squeeze chute with scales on it.


Cow fever?
Is that what I have?
I've been searching around for some new critters, but it seems people want money for them? 
What is money?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

I hate to interrupt but, I thought I would see a pic of the quad seat cover thewife made today. Oh well, it must be like those mysterous beefmasters.


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I hate to interrupt but, I thought I would see a pic of the quad seat cover thewife made today. Oh well, it must be like those mysterous beefmasters.


I took pictures! (unlike some one else)
Just trying to get a couple of things done before play referee to my computer and photobucket!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell DH you need DSL. I used to have to play referee too until I got DSL. So much nicer now.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

if i wasnt here yall wouldnt have any1 to ribb all the time


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if i wasnt here yall wouldnt have any1 to ribb all the time


Ahh and you would miss us!

Kitty, Hubby wants me to get DSL! Being on dial up is what keeps him from taking my computer for long periods! If we had it, I would be doing nothing but watching fish cameras! 


The quad seat cover.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Nice job! 

Simple solution to the computer problem. Get a second one. I really love my laptop so I'd recommend it as a second one. Of course, that would cost money....................................... and we all know farmers are not rich.


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Nice job!
> 
> Simple solution to the computer problem. Get a second one. I really love my laptop so I'd recommend it as a second one. Of course, that would cost money....................................... and we all know farmers are not rich.


Thanks Kitty!

I ask for a laptop every time I am stuck out on a boat in the middle of the big river! He says none of the marinas sell them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad marinas! Just drag him into a store that does sell computers before you go out into the boat.


----------



## Thewife (May 14, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them stores are never open at the ungodly hours we leave to go out on the boat!

Ok I didn't "make" make this, but there was a stump sitting here a couple of months ago!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 14, 2009)

Sure you made it! You cleared the area of the remains of the woods that were logged and made it into pasture!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 14, 2009)

now thats a goodlooking pasture you have there.


----------



## m.holloway (May 15, 2009)

Can you mail that pasture to me please!!!!  And you did a great job on that seat. Maybe you can do some more and sale them. And make them different colors and so. Just a thought.


----------



## Thewife (May 15, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> Can you mail that pasture to me please!!!!  And you did a great job on that seat. Maybe you can do some more and sale them. And make them different colors and so. Just a thought.


I don't think Smokey and the heifers would like it if I mailed that pasture to you! 

Different colors?
Other than quilts, everything I make is either brown or green camo! Hubby hit a close out sale and picked up 4 big rolls of it! I could probably wallpaper the whole house and still have extra!
I might try making a cover for one of his boats this year! I'm tired of cleaning it out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I might try making a cover for one of his boats this year! I'm tired of cleaning it out!


That will really help use a bunch at onetime!


----------



## Thewife (May 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me thinking(and that hurts) so I checked!
There is a 3ft wide roll of the brown camo, it weighs 50lbs!
There are 2, 5ft wide rolls of green camo, 10lbs and 34lbs!
And 5ft wide roll of camo netting, it weighs 22lbs!
I think my sewing machine will wear out before I use it all!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess if DH expects you to make stuff with all of it then you will end up with a new sewing machine.


----------



## Thewife (May 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he expects me to use all of it, he better plan on taking over all my chores and the field work, I just won't have time!

I am getting a new sewing machine!
I'm getting my moms sewing machine. The same one I learned how to sew on.  I just sent the message yesterday that I want it, now I just have to make room for it in the room of no return.
Dad said it might need some repair, but that's ok, it was moms!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 15, 2009)

> I am getting a new sewing machine!
> I'm getting my moms sewing machine. The same one I learned how to sew on.  I just sent the message yesterday that I want it, now I just have to make room for it in the room of no return.
> Dad said it might need some repair, but that's ok, it was moms!


Congratulations! I have my Grandma's sewing machine and it is extra special because it was her's.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new sewing machine, thewife.


----------



## Thewife (May 19, 2009)

Ok, do I tie the little stringy thingys first or sew the edges, on the quilt?


Mom was quite proud of her sewing machine! She told me many times how SHE bought her sewing machine with money SHE earned! It has pretty much all the bells and whistles a machine that old can have!
Her sewing machine and a ss frying pan, I stole from her are my greatest teasures! She stole the frying pan from her dad, so to keep the up tradition, I stole it from her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

Tie the quilt first and then sew the binding.

DS will have to steal the frying pan from you, someday, to keep the tradition up.


----------



## Thewife (May 19, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tie the quilt first and then sew the binding.
> 
> DS will have to steal the frying pan from you, someday, to keep the tradition up.


Thanks Kitty, could not remember which I did first the last time and wished I did it the other way!


Now you know why I don't kick the boy out! Not only would he take my frying pan, he likes my fave ss 2 quart too! The dinning set and my fave nap chair were his grandmothers, I know he'd take those too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Oh.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

This is  the veil I made


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

Mare, I've tried playing with the codes but, can't get them to work.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the dress I made with a 2 ft train, The pearls and lace are off my wedding dress when we remarried on our 25 annversary. And the head piece also came from my veil I took off pieces from that. So that was the something old,(10 years on the lace we are going on 35 this year) blue the garder had and flowers, borrow she wear my mother gold bangle, new the materail of the dress and chiffon for the veil.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jul 21, 2009)

You made that? It's great! 


Hey, where did the pic go, it was just there?!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

here is the place I cleared for the ducks, the dog house will be their nest box, and I got a 10 x 10 chain link fence that will go around the dog house with a roof on it. Also I have to put something under it so raccoons or any other digging animal not to get to them. Still waiting for my ducks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_yard_pics_06-26-2009_015.jpg
> here is the place I cleared for the ducks, the dog house will be their nest box, and I got a 10 x 10 chain link fence that will go around the dog house with a roof on it. Also I have to put something under it so raccoons or any other digging animal not to get to them. Still waiting for my ducks.


That looks like it will be a great place for them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_stephanies_wedding_07182009_030.jpg
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_stephs_wedding_005.jpg
> Here is the dress I made with a 2 ft train, The pearls and lace are off my wedding dress when we remarried on our 25 annversary. And the head piece also came from my veil I took off pieces from that. So that was the something old,(10 years on the lace we are going on 35 this year) blue the garder had and flowers, borrow she wear my mother gold bangle, new the materail of the dress and chiffon for the veil.


Nice looking dress!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_003.jpg
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_005.jpg
> This is  the veil I made


Nice veil!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

ok trying the veil again


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_005.jpg
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_004.jpg
> ok trying the veil again


It worked. The top one eventually came through. Something is goofy today, I think. 

Very nice!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

ok update on coop. I put shower curtain up on the back side so they have some what of a close out on one side.












ok and here are the new chicks, I got 12 of them, all females light brahmas, columbian wyandottes,red leghorn,black minorcas, I still have them in our game room. Not ready for the coop yet with my other 4 olders ones


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

Missed one that's weid the pic is not the one again


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

got it!!!!!!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

ok cruise dress that I made for honeymoon same pattern different color  LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_009.jpg
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/144_wedding_011.jpg
> ok cruise dress that I made for honeymoon same pattern different color  LOL


What a difference a different material can make in a dress. I like this one too!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been chopping tomatoes and putting up. Made 4 1/2 quarts of homemade sauce. The other veggies has died off alot.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

While fixing fence saw some deers in next pasture


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

ok I got this right again


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

Patches new home now off the back porch finally. Hubby made the hutch.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 21, 2009)

those are some great pics.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

here's Sara-lu and Reba. Doing great thanks to you guys.!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 21, 2009)

they sure have grown alot.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 21, 2009)

And finally the kitty's. That's what I want to do. Well, I have sent all the pic's for now. I guess I better go do something around the house. The kids sound like they are bring down the game room. I'll catch you later. At nap time I'm going to check out the logs to see how everyone is doing. So I can catch up with what's new since I've written last.  Mare             Have a good day, Talk at you later.


----------



## MReit (Jul 21, 2009)

man o man, you all can sew soo well! I'm jealous, I don't have the patience for that stuff. I must have spent too much time with  my brothers growing up cause I'd much rather be tinkering in the shop!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

My poncho that I finished the other day.





The Eagle I just finished under the living room window. I have one more painting to do in there and then I'm done. Should have been done by now but, I got side tracked.


----------



## Thewife (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks good Kitty!

I was gonna post some pics of my pickles!
But, that would mean having to deal with my computer and photobucket. Too tired to deal with their bickering!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> Looks good Kitty!
> 
> I was gonna post some pics of my pickles!
> But, that would mean having to deal with my computer and photobucket. Too tired to deal with their bickering!!


Thank you. 

There is always tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 6, 2009)

your poncho looks real good.an love that eagle under the window seal.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 7, 2009)

I am making a buck fence for my little paddock  As well I'm currently making a 50's style apron with the cutest fabric ever that has spools of thread and needles on it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like you are busy. Hint-we love pics!


----------

